# Wienermobile loses control, smacks into pole in Enola



## Tude (Feb 16, 2015)

And now for other news ... The comments are quite funny.

*Wienermobile loses control, smacks into pole in Enola*
By Luis CruzPublished: February 15, 2015, 7:46 pm Updated: February 16, 2015, 9:56 am
http://abc27.com/2015/02/15/wienermobile-loses-control-smacks-into-pole-in-enola/

ENOLA, Pa. (WHTM) – Traffic was unusually slow Sunday in East Pennsboro Township after a reported accident involving an Oscar Mayer Wienermobile.

The vehicle reportedly slipped off the roadway near the intersection of State Road and Fairview Avenue, slamming into a pole and smashing the windshield.

No injuries were reported, but spectators claimed their bologna had a first name and it was spelled C-R-A-S-H.







_______________________
After the driver hit the pole, he could not relish the thought of being grilled by the police, so he got his buns off the seat and started running, hoping they would not ketchup to him. A bystander mustard him talking to someone as he ran by, and saw the dogged look on his face, because he was turned over to authorities, who brot him in for questioning in a pattie wagon. The chips were down, so eventually, he spilled the beans, admitting that he was hotdogging. Initially, he said the windows were steamed up, but he knew the cops wouldn't swallow that. Frankly, you can't make this up, but at least it wasn't the wurst accident that month. He felt lucky that he wasn't hurt, but did Wonder if he would have enough bread to pay the ticket.

As my friend says "The Snow is all Fun and Games until you Wreck your Weiner"

Never smack your wiener into a pole. It will definitely hurt!!

<edit> interesting - I can see the pic when I edit this thread, but when I post it - the pic fails.


----------



## creature (Feb 16, 2015)

that was as painfull as peeing into the wind at 18 degrees below zero...


----------



## Art101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol and that is indeed painful.


----------



## Tude (Feb 16, 2015)

creature said:


> that was as painfull as peeing into the wind at 18 degrees below zero...



 I don't see how it would work quite right ...


----------



## wizehop (Feb 16, 2015)

"spectators claimed their bologna had a first name and it was spelled C-R-A-S-H." WOW


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2015)

The real question is did the wiener freeze onto the pole? ::cigar::

Thats the main thing keeping me from smacking my wiener into poles this winter. 
Scared of cold steel frostbite.::cyclops::


----------



## Tude (Feb 16, 2015)

Odin said:


> The real question is did the wiener freeze onto the pole? ::cigar::
> 
> Thats the main thing keeping me from smacking my wiener into poles this winter.
> Scared of cold steel frostbite.::cyclops::



 so I have to ask. <ahem> during good weather you go smack the weiner into unsuspecting poles, with the background conversation of "You've been a bad bad boy..."


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2015)

@Tude 
No... I already know I'm a bad boy...
I usually just recite three Hail Mary's and clap my hands three times after each smack. 
Also I mark how high on the pole with a fusia (thats a shade of pink) sharpie. 
Kinda like when I was a kid cutting notches into the door jam to see how tall I've grown.


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm a penitent sinner...


----------



## Tude (Feb 16, 2015)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh... what the Hell... That lamppost down the street looks tempting.

"Wack""CLunk""STreeeeeeeeeetcH".... "Awww damn I'm stuck???!!!"

"Clap Clap Clap"

In an urgent voice.... !!

Áve María, grátia pléna, Dóminus técum. Benedícta tu in muliéribus, et benedíctus frúctus véntris túi, Iésus.
Sáncta María, Máter Déi, óra pro nóbis peccatóribus, nunc et in hóra mórtis nóstrae. Ámen.

tl;dr

::_Holy Mary, Mother of God, pray for us sinners, now and at the hour of death. Amen::_

(being a lapsed catholic... I actually mean that. I do find poetry and beauty in traditional religions of ALL kinds... catholic foremost as it's a personal cultural thing... (even as I do not approve of the mammoth structure that major religions have... no to big powerful autocracy.)

God if you're out there... please don't be pissed.
Remember you made me.
Agnostic.




(okay to far? yea but i like to amuse myself... as my wiener knows. Edit: Giggity Giggity... ) sigh ::meh::


----------



## Tude (Feb 16, 2015)

DO.NOT.GOOGLE.THIS. Good grief I pulled up an x-ray of a candy cane up the butt. Now how do you get something like that from the hoo hoo stuck to a lamp post?

Anyway - as always @Odin - You are toooo funny!!!!


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2015)

Tude said:


> Now how do you get something like that from the hoo hoo stuck to a lamp post?



After reading what I wrote you Googled that...?  

Mwaaahahahahahhh....::joyful:: .... My work here is done. ::smug::


----------

